# Confused... and worried...



## Alnee (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I had lab work done yesterday for thyroidmegaly. I was in a car accident in May and the ER doc noticed my thyroid was slightly enlarged with my examination. I did not have insurance though so I had not followed up with it. My thyroid has about doubled if not more in size since then and I have difficultly swallowing as well. My symptoms include... being cold, fatigue, hair loss (still cant figure out why I am not bald yet!)...

I work at the hosp so I was able to go in and pull my results yesterday (after having them done that afternoon!) and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday morning.

TSH - 2.01
T4, total - 8.92
Free T4 - 0.93
Sed Rate - 11

Anyone help me shed some light on my levels?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi!

As far as thyroid condition, your levels are fine and show no thyroid disease. However, goiters can be present with normal thyroid levels in certain conditions. Did doctor palpitate your thyroid/throat? Usually they can tell something is going on and send you for further test. Although, autonomously functioning nodules may be present with inability to palpate the contralateral lobe. Then one test will lead to another if warranted until all are signifently ok or they find an issue that needs dealing with.

You just might have what is called euthyroid goiter, or nontoxic goiter, and/or sporadic goiter, which can be caused by many factors such as: eating food goitrogens, many drugs, and/or other health factors. Also, vehicle accidents or other types of accidents if neck and head are severely involved can cause problems to the thyroid area, although most eventually correct themselves in time.
Large goiters occasionally require surgical treatment or RAI to prevent interference with respiration or swallowing or to correct cosmetic problems.

A goiter may be a temporary problem that will remedy itself over time without medical intervention, or a symptom of another, possibly severe (thyroid cancer), thyroid condition that requires medical attention. If you experience dizziness, hoarseness, or difficulty swallowing; the goiter may be pressing on your jugular vein, windpipe, esophagus, or the nerve that runs to your larynx. Get back with your doctor because the growth requires treatment and may need to be surgically removed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Alnee (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

The dr. did palpate the area and was actually alarmed by the size in general of the gland... and made a comment about it being rather solid. I do have an ultrasound scheduled for tuesday morning and we will go from there. My mother was diagnoses with thyroid cancer about 2 years ago.

The first time anyone told my thyroid appeared enlarged was when I was involved in the car accident... and the airbag had deployed. BUT... I had noticed some difference in my neck structure prior to that so I do not think it has any realtion... The area has been rapidly growing and in the last 4 mos had doubled... maybe even close to tripled in size from what it was. It is very noticeable and certainly unattractive. Swallowing is considerably more difficult and painful at times... and I always feel like I have something stuck in the back of my throat which has resulted in a nagging cough... esp when I was sick last week. Breathing is difficult when I exert myself. I had not realized how much so until earlier this week when at work and dealing with a critical patient last week that had me running from one side of the ER to another. It was enough that a surgeon in the room with me asked if I was ok... I sound like I whistle and feel as though everything is constricted.

I have just gotten myself too worked up over all the what-ifs at this point.


----------

